# 220 gal low tech build.. oh boy..



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

So I bought a 220 gal tank a year ago when I first got into aquariums. . I didnt realize all the planning that would go into the tank, but I got it for $260 with a stand so I couldnt resist. So the plan was to just let it sit.. plans change. 

My dad a has a terribly setup 125gal tank (underfiltered, too low light, and old tank syndrome) and is moving and can't take the tank or fish.. so im adopting them all.. mostly cichlids and a couple plecos. 

He lives an hour away and theres no way im moving his 125g with water in it..so im setting up my 220g to house them.. gotta get it cycled and ready to go in under a month.. 

This journal will in no way b a beautiful tank. Lol im a poor college kid and can barely afford to start this tank up so ill b using some equipment I have laying around.. this will b a ghetto rigged make it work type of deal.. 


Im installing braces under my floor today so ill post pics as soon as I get that done for approval from the big tank gurus.

The only pics I have of the tank r from the garage.. so here they r


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

A ghetto fabulous 220 gallon? Subscribed!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Subscribed as well. There's a ton of low budget things you can do to get this tank up and running.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you getting the 125 too?


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Can't wait til you fill in this tank!


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> Are you getting the 125 too?


Yeah tank will b ghetto fab for sure..


And yes I get the 125 also. But ill prolly sell it to fund this tank.. and books. Lol

The 125 has a nicer stand. It also comes with two hoods and plexi glass tops. But the hoods only have some cheap t8 17w bulbs. My par meter reads 0 at the substrate lol. He had one aquaclear 110 filter and 300w heater.. dont remember the brand. Thought it was decent quality tho.

Ill b keeper the aquaclear for the 220. And also the heater. And thats it lol. I have a rena xp2 im gonna throw on. And two more 100w heaters to go with the 300w.. ill b using a heater controller. And temps will b low so im not burning up heaters (maybe 72f?). Until I can add more. 

I have to move the tank out of the basement so I can put up the last floor support beam. Or the tank wont fit out. Old house. Weird layout....

Pics tonight hopefully. Need help moving tank.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Subscribed!


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Painting tank back black.. tight fit.. terrible lighting... long night ahead.. 










got new foam for under tank.. and a faucet adapter with some 1/2ID tubing for water changes.. gonna build an inline water dump valve off the rena xp2 for removing water. Have one on my 25 gal and I just run the water outside.. so handy..

Something like this.. without the inline heater..









Might paint the stand black tonight too if time permits.. figure black is better than bare wood and I can't afford some paneling. .


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What paint are you using on the tank?

I think I'm going to re-do the black background on my 90gal before I set it up again (it's really scuffed up), and have been debating what to go with...


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> What paint are you using on the tank?
> 
> I think I'm going to re-do the black background on my 90gal before I set it up again (it's really scuffed up), and have been debating what to go with...


I am using rustoleum latex paint.. it takes about three coats and it peels off pretty easy if u dont like it.. used it on my 25 gal. Turned our pretty good.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Spray or roll-on?


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> Spray or roll-on?


Roll on.. 

Stand is getting painted tonight also..


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

I got the tank back finished and the stand finished..

















I live with 3 dudes so I gotta get the roomies around and move the tank upstairs. I work till 9 tonight so itll b another late night of tank work. Unless I go out.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Enjoying this thread, but I gotta say, man idk, is that stand adequate? Looks like it could use some re-enforcement..


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Enjoying this thread, but I gotta say, man idk, is that stand adequate? Looks like it could use some re-enforcement..


When I bought the tank I looked at it while it was still running. It held it then.. he had full water and about 250lbs of sand and a bunch of concrete tube things in it.. I did add a bunch of screws and loctite heavy duty construction compound.. between the front and side plywood boards. also added the top plywood board. So it should def be fine now.. well see I guess lol..


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

It would be so easy to pick up a couple 2x4's (under $3 ea) and reenforce the center a bit.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> It would be so easy to pick up a couple 2x4's (under $3 ea) and reenforce the center a bit.


Yeah I could throw some in there im sure. Let me see what I can do. I plan on welding up a steel stand in the future.. would live to have a sump or some more room under the tank.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Stands all done.. room mates r all out tonight so maybe get the tank upstairs tomorrow. This is where it will b sitting.. 

I know the inside of the stand looks funny. Ran out of paint. Its ghetto.. lol looks better than bare wood I think tho.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks great! Yeah I think it looks better black too. Can't wait to see this tank grow


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you decide on the extra supports?

Tank this size, I sure would rather be safe than sorry...

Also, double and triple check your levelling.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> Did you decide on the extra supports?
> 
> Tank this size, I sure would rather be safe than sorry...
> 
> Also, double and triple check your levelling.


Still deciding on the extra supports.. 

Ok so what if the floor is not quite level..? I have a level. Its a little off..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Then I'd shim the stand.

What you really want to avoid is a situation where the tank itself is twisted. With all the pressure of that much water pushing on those glass panes, that could be disastrous.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

E


lauraleellbp said:


> Then I'd shim the stand.
> 
> What you really want to avoid is a situation where the tank itself is twisted. With all the pressure of that much water pushing on those glass panes, that could be disastrous.


Ok thats what I figured. So i should shim it with just empty tank....

and then check it at half full to see if it settles any?? And then again at full? I mean im obviously not gonna get shims under it once its full unless I drain it and retry. But does that sound about right?

Ive never installed a tank this big so im open to any pointers. Lol


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

The tank by itself is heavy enough for you to shim it without any water. Once you think you have it all level, add water and see if its still level. Keep level on the tank so you can watch it as you fill.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> The tank by itself is heavy enough for you to shim it without any water. Once you think you have it all level, add water and see if its still level. Keep level on the tank so you can watch it as you fill.


Ok. What do u recommend I use as a shim?? Im only gonna have to lift one side about an 1/8". I have a level here so ill def watch when I fill. 


All this work kinda sucks because Im moving in like 4 months lol.. gotta save the fish tho. Im pumped anyhow


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...-per-Bundle-PSH8-12-12/205068106?N=5yc1vZbqjt

Expensive. :icon_wink


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, just some cheap shims found at any home depot.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry these questions might seems super dumb.. but I would rather not have 1700lbs of water on my floor.. or through my floor.. so I wanna make sure I do it right. U guys r a great help by the way! So glad I started this journal..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh I'm just a huge tease, your questions aren't dumb at all! 

I want a bigger tank so bad... but no room for one, so I'm enjoying living vicariously through your build here. lol


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh I take no offense lol. Im just saying I prolly sound like a noob. This big tank stuff is something else. I appreciate all your help tho.. I got two little packs of shims.. $1.57ea at lowes. should b plenty to shim the tank up.. 


And also..


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Got the tank moved.. prolly a 150 foot walk out of the basement, up, and around the house.. holy moly..

I would have put the floor suport beams up, but my girl is going out of town tomorrow so.. early bed time tonight 

Ill b doing some work tomorrow for sure!!


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Got my floor support finished. Built out of 4x6.. had just enough in my dads barn.. score.. 

Does this look sturdy enough? 

Everything is squared up and the vertical beams r perfectly level or vertical I guess. Lol. And just a touch snug. All screwed together with stainless deck screws.. 

First time ive ever built a floor support lol. I know my way around tools tho so..


















Dont mind my basement. . I rent in the student ghetto for the price not the luxury. .lol


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Im going in there.. shims and plywood.. .. only way to lift the tank alone is to do a pushup kinda with it on my back.. no roomies home.. almost level..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking good!

Were you going to do any additional reinforcement inside the stand, too?


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Were you going to do any additional reinforcement inside the stand, too?


No I decided to go without...:/ if it fails. Ill b expecting a big. Itodaso... lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OY! lol


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Wondered if anybody would catch the tpb reference. . Lol


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Atoadaso....took me like 2 seconds lol


I would seriously reconsider adding a brace to the center. Even if it's just a single "T" like you did to the sub floor.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

All four sides... dead level..


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

So after hours and hours of rinsing sand and filling water on three shifts. Here she is...










Still cloudy.. its getting better tho.... already ghost fed and threw in some filter media from another tank I have. Also threw in some substrate from my other tank and about ten gallons of water from it. Hopefully I can jump start my cycle. Now the wait.. lol 

Ive been letting plants grow extra long in my high tech tank so ill throw some of those in here once its a little more clear. 

Only extra light I have is that odyssea fixture.. 4 bulb 24" t5ho.. Ill check the par once its more clear.. hoping I can grow water sprite and maybe some java fern..im gonna try some rotala rotundifolia also. <spellcheck.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You might need to invest in some curtains for that window- that's a lot of sunlight.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> You might need to invest in some curtains for that window- that's a lot of sunlight.


Oh yeah!


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

Sub'd!
I look forward to seeing more! =D


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Found another old heater I had laying around .. 200w total heat now.. lol


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Bercey said:


> Sub'd!
> I look forward to seeing more! =D


Lots more to come.. I got the renaxp2 running and can hopefully get some plants going in the morning..

Do u guys think that light will grow anything as long as I keep the plants dirrectly under it? 

4 bulb 24" t5ho odyssea fixture. 
30in Of water sitting directly on top water almost.

Was gonna start with some water wisteria and a java fern.. ill dose a super tiny bit and see how she goes.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Java ferns, Anubias, mosses, maybe some Bolbitus fern will probably be your best bets to start off.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> Java ferns, Anubias, mosses, maybe some Bolbitus fern will probably be your best bets to start off.


I always wanted to try some moss.. maybe ill do a moss wall deal. 

I already have some java fern so well see how that goes too.

Its still a little cloudy so ill check par tomorrow morn.. should be almost clear by then.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

16 with 2 bulbs
30 with 4 bulbs

Par readings at substrate.. only directly under the fixture. It fade pretty quick as i move it towards either end..water is still a little tiny bit cloudy.. and im sure the bulbs and reflectors could use a wipedown..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, you're going to either need to plant only the area directly underneath that fixture or get another one.

You could plant just one end of the tank, an asymmetrical layout.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> Yeah, you're going to either need to plant only the area directly underneath that fixture or get another one.
> 
> You could plant just one end of the tank, an asymmetrical layout.


Yeah I was thinking about the asymmetrical layout too. Maybe get some big driftwood in here.. the 125 had a decent piece of driftwood but it will prolly look small in this tank lol. Well see. I hope to have the cycle finished in 2-3 weeks. I hate the wait.. full tank pics with lights as soon as I get back home. Should b clear then.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

A ton of anubias and java fern tied to a big piece of driftwood as a center piece would look nice.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Holy moly.. big driftwood is expen...sive! Lol maybe a bunch of small ones in a pile lol


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

jeffdenney said:


> Holy moly.. big driftwood is expen...sive! Lol maybe a bunch of small ones in a pile lol


I know what you mean! This hobby isn't really friendly, budget wise, towards us students. lol


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

I hear ya. I built my high tech tank last summer when I worked full time.. wish I had money like that now. Lol

How long should I leave these lights on?? Right now im running:

1st 2 bulbs on at 1pm
2nd 2 bulbs at 5pm 
1st pair off at 9pm
2nd pair off at 10pm

Should I just run all four the whole 8 hours or not?? Its only 30par when all 4 on.. or should I wait for the tank to get more established before I push plant growth? Never had a low tech tank... only for a month or so I guess..


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I would run all four for eight hours straight. In a low tech setup it's only going to benefit your plants. A PAR of 16 is really really low light.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

exv152 said:


> I would run all four for eight hours straight. In a low tech setup it's only going to benefit your plants. A PAR of 16 is really really low light.


Yeah thats what I was figuring. . Ill turn them up to all 4. 

I dont have anything needed to scape this tank.. lol everything I have is scaled for 25 gal.. two little tiny pieces of driftwood in it. Looks so funny.. super empty.. can't wait till its cycled and I can start bringing some of the other fish here.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Best pic I can get right now.. lol

Got some java fern, Rotala rotundifolia, and some water wisteria.. 

Dose super super reduced ei.. lets just see what happens. Lol. 

Its still cloudy again. I stirred it up abit moving sand around and planting..


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Your gonna want some more plants my friend. Even if you dont plan on keeping them.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

kwheeler91 said:


> Your gonna want some more plants my friend. Even if you dont plan on keeping them.


Im super broke. Summer just started so hopefully I will b able to make a few extra bucks and buy some more plants.. and maybe another filter and a bigger light, another needle valve and bubble counter, and etc... right now all I can do is take trimmings out of my high tech setup as they r available. Ill b applying for lots of raoks lol


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

jeffdenney said:


>


This looks like a UFO is abducting somebody. :icon_bigg


----------



## H2Ogal (Apr 27, 2010)

*announcer voice* Tonight ... a special episode from the files of FISH DETECTIVE, "Alien Aquatic Abductions: Is Any Tank Really Safe?!" Stay tuned!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

This is a tank that begs for Jungle Vals, and could actually handle some full-grown! :bounce:


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> This is a tank that begs for Jungle Vals, and could actually handle some full-grown! :bounce:


I tried to grow some In my 25gal a few months ago and they all died. No idea why.. evwrything else is growing decent.


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

Update us!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Nothing much is happening.. plants r growing a little.. smaller leaves and much less stringy than in my high tech tank.. 

had a very small cycle. I think because I used some media from my already cycled tank.. 

Some of my fish will b going in tomorrow. . Ill post pics then.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking forward to pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Water is always cloudy. I have a raphael catfish anf hr is always kicking up the sand.. hopefully that goes away soon. 

Took mosy of the fish out of my dads tank. Some turquoise rainbows and some danios. I also have a jack demsey and a convict cichlid.. tjey used to get along in the other tank but they fight like crazy now.. the jack dempsey always wins and the convict just keeps going back. Even tho I have some cinder blocks on each side for them to stay apart. They dont bother any other fish. 

Ive talked to my lfs and they said they would take them both if need be. 

Plants keep getting like a dusty buildup on them and its blocking all their light.. they r growing tho. No algae issues unless the dust is actually an algae, but its not like anything ive seen. Need to go buy some more plants but im super broke. Might have a decent job lined up so lets hope for that. 

Unless anyone in the Kalamazoo area wants these two cichlids. Or just one. The jack dempsey looks great. The convicts fins r a little tattered but he used to look nice. Prolly come back if he was in a tank more suited to him. Both r about 5-6". 

Anyway thats the update.. can't wait to finish stocking once these cichlids r gone.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I find with cichlids, you need a good number of them to keep from any one cichlid beating the snot out of the other. Eventually fighting ceases as the pecking order stays in place and none challenge it.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

HybridHerp said:


> I find with cichlids, you need a good number of them to keep from any one cichlid beating the snot out of the other. Eventually fighting ceases as the pecking order stays in place and none challenge it.


Ive seen them get along many times in the other tank. Never saw any fighting. They r slowly getting better so im thinking what u say is right about the pecking order. I will still prolly try to move them to another tank. I like lots of small fish. Lots.. anf I have seen them eat an otto before and a really small danio so I know my dreams wont come true unless they leave. Unfortunately.


----------



## CluelessAquarist (Apr 5, 2014)

Any updates on this tank?


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Been working at a new job, been super busy.. I did get a ro/di water system for my bday and will hopefully be setting up a 55gal reservoir in the basement this weekend. Pumped!









Should help with both tanks.. also trying to figure out how im gonna run a line from my co2 tank in my room upstairs to the large tank downstairs. Now that I have ro/di I think im gonna try going hightech on this tank as well.. 

Other than that its just been running fine... water stays pretty clear and nitrates dont climb fast at all. End of month, it climbs to 25ish.. then I do 40% wc. 

All with only one aquaclear 110 and a rena xp2. Lol. Tank will b an ongoing project.. 

Sorry for leaving u guys hanging. I will try to update more often..


----------



## Lilyth88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Subbed. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Progress will b slow. But im pumped about this tank.. ambitious and broke and school starts back up soon lol


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Most budget ro/di install ever.








I will build a stand for the resevoir later. I dont mind carrying buckets for a while. Im young. 

Then ill plumb a pvc pump system later to the 220.. I can carry two buckets too my room for the 25gal there also.

Its only been a few mins. But the water is coming out at 7-8ppm.. is that normal or is my tds meter maybe off?? Its a cheap little ebay one. My tap is normally 400tds ish. Could taht b causing the 7-8ppm or is there a break in period?

And thats all I got for now.

P.s. its reading 77psi right now if that makes any difference


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Just checked it again and its flickering between 0-1ppm.. already made 8 gals lol hopefully this solves my algae issues.. my old well water grew plants awesome. This city water in Kalamazoo is terrible..

If not then I suck lol


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Well I have a full 44gal brute trash can full of 0ppm tds rodi water! Pumped! Gonna attempt my first rodi water chance in the big tank today.. 

Last night I did a 50% ish water chance on my high tech tank... did a full trim and cleaned all glass of algae. Even rubbed some gsa off the leafs. Operation algae genicide is in full swing! Brought my tds from 475ppm to 250ppm after. Didnt mix any tap for this water change. Will be doing 25% tap 75% rodi after initial rodi water change.

The big tank only has small gsa spots on the glass. Cant tell if any on the plants. The light is pretty dim.. 
The plants are barely staying alive... 

Cant decide if my next steps should b better lights or better filters.. I can grab a pair of odyssea cfs500's pretty cheap.. leave the aquaclear 110 on and see how that goes.. bioload is small right now.


Anyways. Ill post pics as I go.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Did about a 60 gallon water change. About 45 gal ro and 15 gal tap with prime. Im gonna give it an hour or so and do the all the parameter checks. 

Im also timing my fill time for the resevoir. 









Ill post my levels tomorrow most likely.


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

jeffdenney said:


> Cant decide if my next steps should be better lights or better filters.. I can grab a pair of odyssea cfs500's pretty cheap.. leave the aquaclear 110 on and see how that goes.. bioload is small right now.


My vote is for better lights! 

Also, is there a journal for your high-tech tank?


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah Im thinking lights also.. maybe a 6 bulb 72" t5ho setup. Prolly b odyssea brand or something cheap. Unless I build another diy led setup..

Might even give metal halides a go if they will work.. tank is 30" tall so idk.

Also no I did not have a tank journal for my high tech tank. I didnt realize how handy it would b. Lol


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

I need to add more subtrate.. I only had about 125lb of play sand when I setup the tank.. on average I only have about 1"-1 1/2" of substrate.

So what substrates r good and cheap and how should I go about adding it? 

Im not opposed to doing some digging if dirt is a good way to go..

I would like to have about 2 1/2" in front and rise towards the back to maybe 5".. tank is 24" wide so I can climb quite a bit without being too steep.

Does that sound about right?


----------

